# الاوارق الازمة للزواج و الخطوبه



## joeyjeff (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام و نعمة.
ممكن اعرف ايه هى الاوراق الازمة لاتمام الزواج و الخطوبه  عشان اجهزها. انا اعرف ان فيه شهاده خلو موانع ودي حاخدها من اب اعترافي. و انا عامل تحاليل قدره جنسيه و تحاليل عام’ و مش عايز اعمل تحليل قدره على الانجاب و حنسبها على ربنا انا و خطبتي. ايه بى الاوراق؟


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

كله تمام

مع البطاقه القوميه​


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 نوفمبر 2009)

joeyjeff قال:


> سلام و نعمة.
> ممكن اعرف ايه هى الاوراق الازمة لاتمام الزواج و الخطوبه عشان اجهزها. انا اعرف ان فيه شهاده خلو موانع ودي حاخدها من اب اعترافي. و انا عامل تحاليل قدره جنسيه و تحاليل عام’ و مش عايز اعمل تحليل قدره على الانجاب و حنسبها على ربنا انا و خطبتي. ايه بى الاوراق؟


 
بص عزيزي الحكاية سهلا مش صعبة اوي كدا اولا اب اعترافك عارف الموضوع ده كويس و هو هيسعدك فيه انتا الاول بتروح تحجز في الكنيسة الي هتعمل فيها الاكليل المبارك باذن المسيح و بتشوف اب كاهن الي هيوثق العقد هو هيقولك تعمل ايه بالظبت طبعا اب اعتراف هينثق الوضع معاك بعد ما كل شي يخلص و الكنيسة تحضرك العقد الكنسي للزواج هتروح بالعقد ده لمكتب مواثيق الزواج التابع لمحافظتك عشان الزواج يبقي موثق للحكومة هتجيب استمارة و تملاها و ترفق معاها العقد الكنسي و كدا انتا اثبت جوازك حكوميا بعد كدا تروح تطلع بطاقة عائيلية و ترقف فيها العقد الحكومي للزواج بس يا سيدي ولا تتعب نفسك في حاجة


----------

